# Delta fender torpedo light re-wire



## Tyberius (Nov 28, 2018)

Did a quick re-wire on this old delta fender light. After seeing an original wiring diagram with the 2 D-cells, I can't believe these things ever worked. The toggle switch is supposed to push a contact into the back of the battery? Anyway, safe to say after 50 years and a leaky battery or two, mine did not work. I cannibalized a cheapy flashlight for the LEDs, soldered on new wire leads, drilled a small hole in the side for a small toggle switch (with more time I might have found a switch that could go where the old toggle is) and wired it up to a 9V harness I robbed out of an old clock radio. Anyway, pretty pleased with the results and since I want to live when I ride my bike, I like it's a lot brighter than the old one. Cost was about 4 bucks for the switch and the cost of a 9V battery.


----------

